#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  باركوا للعضو المميز .. إسما وفعلاً .. الأزهري الحبيب

## الصعيدي

وبحصول الأزهري المصري على لقب عضو مميز .. فله خالص التهاني
أخي الأزهري   ::  
حقا إنك عضو مميز   ::  
بحضورك المميز   ::  
وطرحك المميز   ::  
وخلقك المميز   ::  
وكل ما فيك مميز   ::  
تصدق إنت بتفكرني زمان   ::  
الحكومة في التمانينات   ::  
عملت رغيف جديد   ::  
وسمته الرغيف المميز   ::  
ههههههههههههههه   ::  
لك مني كل الحب   ::

----------


## بنت مصر

اخي المميز ايضا صعيدي
شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع
واللي يدل على الحب الكبير
اللي متوفر في عائلتنا الكبيرة

والف مبروك ليك يا ازهري على لقبك الجديد
بس انت فعلا مميز من قبل حصولك على اللقب

ربنا يزيدكم  ارتقاء وتميز وتألق وتقبلوا دائما احترامي الشديد وتقديري لجهودكم الرائعة


بسنت

----------


## ابن البلد

ألف مبروك يا أزهري
وبعدين وياك يا صعيدي  ::-s:   ::mm:: 

أيه النظامات يعني علشان نبقه فهمين بس  ::p:

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

ألف ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووك 
لأخي العزيز الأزهري المصري ومنها للأعلى انشالله
تستاااااااااااااااااااهل

----------


## الصعيدي

> ألف مبروك يا أزهري
> وبعدين وياك يا صعيدي  
> 
> أيه النظامات يعني علشان نبقه فهمين بس


*لا مؤاخذة يابيه .. مش فاهم نظامات إيه .. وضِّح .. أَبِن .. أَفصِح*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ماشى ياعم
نبارك له وماله
مش عيب برضه
 :: 
ألف مبروك يا أزهرى باشا
وعقبال لك يا صعيدى 
ربنا يخليك إسمح لنا نفتح المصحف علشان نشترك معاك فى المسابقة
دهدى؟؟
 :: 
 ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> تصدق إنت بتفكرني زمان  
> الحكومة في التمانينات  
> عملت رغيف جديد  
> وسمته الرغيف المميز  
> ههههههههههههههه  
> لك مني كل الحب


حبيبي الصعيدي  ::  
انت لا تقدر مدى فرحتي بهذه التهنة الرائعة  ::  
عارف ؟؟ ::  
انا بعمل لفة كبيييييرة عشان اكتب عربي ::  


بس بجد موضوع العيش ده؟؟؟؟
واضح ان الناس كلها بتدور عليا وبتحبني ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> اخي المميز ايضا صعيدي
> شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع
> واللي يدل على الحب الكبير
> اللي متوفر في عائلتنا الكبيرة
> 
> والف مبروك ليك يا ازهري على لقبك الجديد
> بس انت فعلا مميز من قبل حصولك على اللقب
> 
> ربنا يزيدكم ارتقاء وتميز وتألق وتقبلوا دائما احترامي الشديد وتقديري لجهودكم الرائعة
> ...


الاخت الغالية بسنت 
الكلما ت تعجزعن تعبيري لشكرك ::  

ولكن بحق انتم عائلة مميزة ومنتدى رائع ::  

لم اكن اتصور ان هذا الجو هو جو المنتدى  ::  
ولكن بحق بارك الله فيكم جميعا ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> ألف مبروك يا أزهري


الله يبارك فيك يا cd

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> ألف ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووك 
> لأخي العزيز الأزهري المصري ومنها للأعلى انشالله
> تستاااااااااااااااااااهل


الاخت الغالية اسيرة الصبر
بارك الله فيكِ
ولكم يسعدني تواجدك معنا في المنتدى ومشاركتك المؤثرة

جمعنا الله واياكم في فسيح جناته

----------


## سمسمة

*انا بتاعة ليمون وانت بتاع الرابط اللى مش شغال ..لازم امسك لكل واحد زلة كدة فى المنتدى عشان محدش يقولى يابتاعة الليمون تانى

الف مبروك ياازهرى على التميز دة وعقبال الاشراف كمان



الــــــــــــــف مبــــــــــــروك



البروف سمسمة..*

----------


## سمسمة

*انا بتاعة ليمون وانت بتاع الرابط اللى مش شغال ..لازم امسك لكل واحد زلة كدة فى المنتدى عشان محدش يقولى يابتاعة الليمون تانى

الف مبروك ياازهرى على التميز دة وعقبال الاشراف كمان



الــــــــــــــف مبــــــــــــروك



البروف سمسمة..*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> ماشى ياعم
> نبارك له وماله
> مش عيب برضه
> 
> ألف مبروك يا أزهرى باشا
> وعقبال لك يا صعيدى 
> ربنا يخليك إسمح لنا نفتح المصحف علشان نشترك معاك فى المسابقة
> دهدى؟؟


اااااااااايه يا عم احمد؟؟؟

ولا تورتة ولا لحمة ولا اي حاجه ::  

كده برده ::  
ده انا يوم عيد ميلادك خلصت الوجوه التعبيرية كلها عليك ::  

مشكوووووووووووووووور على التهنئة ::

----------


## بنت الازهر

تهنئة لأخى العزيز  ::  
أهنئ أخى الصغير سنا الكبير علما باللقب الجديد ::  

(العضو المميز) وان كان هذا اللقب يذكرنى بالأتوبيس المميز  ::  

ولكن كل منهما مفيد :good:  

وأتمنى من الله تعالى لك يا أخى العزيز جداالنجاح هذا العام بتقدير امتياز باذن الله انت وكل الطلبة اللى على المنتدى يارب يارب نفرح السنة دى بنجاحهم كلهم الباشمهندس وبتاعة الليمون وأختها وكل الطلبة على المنتدىباذن الله تعالى
 ::   ::   ::  

قولوا يارب
آمين

 ::  
 ::  

 ::

----------


## زهرة العلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الصعيدي 

وحقيقي صدقت في كل كلمة انت قلتها عن اخونا الازهري المصري حقيقي شخصية الواحد يفتخر بوجودها وسطنا

الف الف مليوون مبروك وان شاء الله باذن الله تكون مميز بردو عند الخالق عز وجل

تحياتي ليك وان شاءالله تكون في تقدم مستمر

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *انا بتاعة ليمون وانت بتاع الرابط اللى مش شغال ..لازم امسك لكل واحد زلة كدة فى المنتدى عشان محدش يقولى يابتاعة الليمون تانى
> 
> 
> البروف سمسمة..*


على فكرة ان كنت مقرر اني ما قولش بتاعت الليمون عشان المحاكم والقواضي والكلام ده
لغاية ما جه محامي انترناشيونال واتفقت معاه  يا...

يا  ....

يا.....




 ::  





يا....









بـــــــــــــتـــــــــــا عة اللــــــــيــــــــــــــــــمـــــــــون :: 




انا حاسس ان الرابط اللي ما اشتغلش ده بسبب حد من المشرفين  اسمه سنسنة ::  

مشكورة على المرور والتهنئة  ::   ::   ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> تهنئة لأخى العزيز  
> أهنئ أخى الصغير سنا الكبير علما باللقب الجديد 
> 
> (العضو المميز) وان كان هذا اللقب يذكرنى بالأتوبيس المميز  
> 
> ولكن كل منهما مفيد 
> 
> وأتمنى من الله تعالى لك يا أخى العزيز جداالنجاح هذا العام بتقدير امتياز باذن الله انت وكل الطلبة اللى على المنتدى يارب يارب نفرح السنة دى بنجاحهم كلهم الباشمهندس وبتاعة الليمون وأختها وكل الطلبة على المنتدىباذن الله تعالى
>    
> ...


اشكرك اختي الكبيرة 
كفاية كده الباقي نقولوا بيننا وبين بعض ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الصعيدي 
> 
> وحقيقي صدقت في كل كلمة انت قلتها عن اخونا الازهري المصري حقيقي شخصية الواحد يفتخر بوجودها وسطنا
> 
> الف الف مليوون مبروك وان شاء الله باذن الله تكون مميز بردو عند الخالق عز وجل
> ...


 
اكرمك الله أختي الغالية زهرة العلا 
وجزاكِ خيرا على المرور وعلى الدعاء ::   ::   ::  

وجمعنا واياكم في فسيح جناته

----------


## محمد فاروق

الاخ العزيز الازهرى

طبعا لازم اجى ف الاخر عشان انا مش زى بقيت الناس يابنى ....
والناس مقامات !!!!! ههههههههه

اعتذر طبعا عن التأخير
والصراحة انت نشاطك ملحوظ جداً ... يعنى عليك العين !!!!!
وربنا يوفقك وانت تستاهل كل خير

محمد فاروق

----------


## حسام عمر

الف الف مبروك اخى فى الدماغ
الصعيدى
وانا اترقيت بقيت فعال
ووالدتى بتندهلى دلوقتى يا مبيد

----------


## حسام عمر

وخالص اعجابى بكافه موضوعات اخى الازهرى

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> الاخ العزيز الازهرى
> 
> طبعا لازم اجى ف الاخر عشان انا مش زى بقيت الناس يابنى ....
> والناس مقامات !!!!! ههههههههه
> 
> اعتذر طبعا عن التأخير
> والصراحة انت نشاطك ملحوظ جداً ... يعنى عليك العين !!!!!
> وربنا يوفقك وانت تستاهل كل خير
> 
> محمد فاروق


اكرمك الله اخي الحبيب محمد فاروووووووووووق  ::   ::   ::   ::  


ثم يا عم تهنئتك وصلت من غير ما تكتب ::

----------


## lina

السلام عليكم
السلام عليكم
اخ الازهري اكيد شهاتي فيك هتكون مجروحه لاني للاسف لم اتعرف عليك

ولكن من الردود والموضوع واضح انك شخصية متميزة  :: 

ومن هنا بحب اباركلك على اللقب الجديد 
الف مبروك والى مزيد من التقدم يارب  :: 

عقبالك يا صعيدي  :: 

سلام
لينا

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم
> السلام عليكم
> اخ الازهري اكيد شهاتي فيك هتكون مجروحه لاني للاسف لم اتعرف عليك
> 
> ولكن من الردود والموضوع واضح انك شخصية متميزة 
> 
> ومن هنا بحب اباركلك على اللقب الجديد 
> الف مبروك والى مزيد من التقدم يارب 
> 
> ...


الاخت الغالية جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك 
وان شاء الله تتعرفي على شخصيتي اكثر
عشان شهادتك تكون شهادة عدل ::  

وشكرا على المرور ::   ::   ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> وخالص اعجابى بكافه موضوعات اخى الازهرى


شكرا حبيبي حساااااااااااااااااااام ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## محمود زايد

*السلام عليكم 

اخى الحبيب الازهرى

الف مبروك على عضويتك المتميزة 

ان شاء الله دايما متميز فى حياتك 

وفى مواضيعك ومشاركاتك الفعاله 

معلش اتاخرت عليك فى التهئنه بس لسه شايفها حالا وقولت لازم ابارك ليك طبعا

دايما فى نجاح وتميز 

اخوك محمود*

----------


## aynad

*الف الف الف مليون مبروك اخي الازهري 
والله تستاهل اكتر من كدة بكتير
والي الامام دايما*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *السلام عليكم 
> 
> اخى الحبيب الازهرى
> 
> الف مبروك على عضويتك المتميزة 
> 
> ان شاء الله دايما متميز فى حياتك 
> 
> وفى مواضيعك ومشاركاتك الفعاله 
> ...


الاخ الغالي محمود بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على المرور الطيب والتهنئة الجميلة ::   ::   ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *الف الف الف مليون مبروك اخي الازهري 
> والله تستاهل اكتر من كدة بكتير
> والي الامام دايما*


الاخت الغالية ايناد ام دودي (حبيبي انا )
مشكورة على المرور والتهنئة  ::

----------


## daria

اخي الازهري

انا فاكرة اني كنت كتبت رد بس النت مش حيبطل يفصل قبل ما الكلام يتحمل
المهم
الف الف مبروك
وربنا ما يحرمنا من وجودك ابدا ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> اخي الازهري
> 
> انا فاكرة اني كنت كتبت رد بس النت مش حيبطل يفصل قبل ما الكلام يتحمل
> المهم
> الف الف مبروك
> وربنا ما يحرمنا من وجودك ابدا


الاخت الغالية داريا بارك الله فيكِ وجزاكِ خيرا على المرور والتهنئة 

ثم ازاي النت يفصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::  

ايه فايدة ال dsl  ::  

الف الف الف شكر ::   ::   ::

----------


## أسد

*مبروك يا عمنا وإلى الامام دوما*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *مبروك يا عمنا وإلى الامام دوما*


الاخ الحبيب رمضان 
مشكور على التهنئة والمرور 

جزاك الله عنا خير ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## daria

> الاخت الغالية داريا بارك الله فيكِ وجزاكِ خيرا على المرور والتهنئة 
> 
> ثم ازاي النت يفصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> ايه فايدة ال dsl  
> 
> الف الف الف شكر


انت صدقت من ساعة من انا ::  
انا كنت باتكلم عن احلامي ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

الف الف الف
ملييييييييييييون
مبرووووووووك 
ياازهرى ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> انت صدقت من ساعة من انا 
> انا كنت باتكلم عن احلامي


لا جامدة بجد 

ماشي ايتها الفتاة المشاغبة ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> الف الف الف
> ملييييييييييييون
> مبرووووووووك 
> ياازهرى


امي الغالية :ماما زوزو 
مشكورة على التهنئة الطيبة  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

